# Indian Animation Film "Hanuman" released



## sid_ashok (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Guy this week all of you who are reading this thread please and please go and watch this film, and support and celebrate the biggining of indian Animation Industry.


----------



## anandk (Oct 23, 2005)

seen it. didnt get bored even for a moment !
but animation quality needed to be better !


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 23, 2005)

hmm, may be i will also see it. Reviews coming from everywhere are gr8.


----------



## atool (Oct 23, 2005)

i also saw it....the film is quite fast and does not bore u...but yes technically it could be better...but a very good effort...worth watching...


----------



## devilhead_satish (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, they could have made it a 3D. But maybe thr baby Hanuman wouldnt have looked so cute.


----------



## rollcage (Oct 23, 2005)

I will definitely watch it ... good start to hindi animation movies


----------



## kato (Oct 24, 2005)

yes making in it 2D was a great idea coz it makes the characters look good and surely makes the small hanuman cute


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 24, 2005)

Well it's good to see the Indian Animation Industry developing but I think they should have done better ( I haven't see the movie, just the trailer )

What I don't like about the movie is the low frame rate ( or atleast it seems like that ) which makes it non watchable for me but a good attempt nonethless.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2005)

saw it,good movie.especially the baby hanuman was cute.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't seen till now.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 25, 2005)

i havent seen the movie yet. But i heard BO verdict as flop.


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 25, 2005)

well if we let such movies flop,

then no one is going to make more animation movies. and the quality wouldn't increase!

So go and have a look. Its worth it!


----------



## desertwind (Oct 26, 2005)

hsnayvid said:
			
		

> well if we let such movies flop,
> 
> then no one is going to make more animation movies. and the quality wouldn't increase!
> 
> So go and have a look. Its worth it!



No way! i dont have the movie released here at the theatres near me.


----------



## atool (Oct 26, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> i havent seen the movie yet. But i heard BO verdict as flop.



its not really a flop...it has started on a low note but its picking up well and its surely to recover its cost and make some profit...


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 26, 2005)

I think this should be a steping stone of the Indian Animation industries. I really appreciate this movie as bollywood is just about love movies.

Just Imagine Bollywood has release how many way a love triangle movie can be shot! lol

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## google360beta (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cool*

I would love to watch it,

I currently study at Arena Multimedia, and my friends there took 3 months to create a 3 minute  animation movie!


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 26, 2005)

It was an excellent movie

paisa vasool


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 26, 2005)

gotta watch it, esp wid so many ppl saying it was a good attempt from "OUR" people!


----------



## sid_ashok (Oct 27, 2005)

Its not Veleased in Varanasi yet but trailers tell that its great movie


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Oct 28, 2005)

whatever.

 my favourite god is hanuman. i donwloaded the ringtones, wallpapers and games from my hutch world and they are fine


----------



## imprince (Nov 3, 2005)

No spider-man   

No Super-man   

No He-man    

 Only  
  HANUMAN  

 Jai Hanuman


----------



## atool (Nov 6, 2005)

with the latest boxoffice reports coming...HANUMAN is a big hit....bravo makers !!!


----------



## akshar (Nov 7, 2005)

I really liked the film.

With Faltu films like 'Garam Masala' , 'Shadi no. !' and 'Kyon ki..' going on in the multiplex near my house I thought Hanuman will be a better choice than watching tom and jerry on CN. However when I came to know that the whole film was made in India and the quality of the was so good, I think its a must watch film for every indian.

Another film I saw along with hanuman was the cyndrella man. Nice movie watch it.

Sorry when it comes to movies I beat around the bush alot.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 7, 2005)

imprince said:
			
		

> No spider-man
> 
> No Super-man
> 
> ...



Gr8 stuff Brother


----------



## hikapil (Nov 7, 2005)

I have not seen it yet, will see this week.
Good to see indian animation industry coming on track.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 8, 2005)

appreciate the efforts,but the promos seem ameture-ish


----------

